# Fluval Edge



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

I got a fluval edge this weekend as a second tank for my dining room. The other tank I have is massive and once the fish have all died off in there its going to get sold as I don't want one as big, I inherited it off my nan! Currently has a black moore, an oranda, a normal gold fish and 4 danios. 

I have nothing in the edge, and I'm not going to get a heater for it, but was after some little community type fish that can live in temperate water (25l tank).

Anyone recommend any?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

You could certainly try a small group of Microrasboras, such as _Microrasbora nana _. These rarely grow any large than about 3/4" and will thrive in cooler water temperatures around 22-24°C.

You might have to do a bit of digging to find them however. Pier Aquatics in Wigan isn't too far from your location and this place is an aquatics goldmine for the more unusual stuff.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> You could certainly try a small group of Microrasboras, such as _Microrasbora nana _. These rarely grow any large than about 3/4" and will thrive in cooler water temperatures around 22-24°C.
> 
> You might have to do a bit of digging to find them however. Pier Aquatics in Wigan isn't too far from your location and this place is an aquatics goldmine for the more unusual stuff.


Nah, Wigan is only a 30 min drive away. I take it Pier Aquatics is on Wigan Pier or am I way out?

Are they the same as Rasbora's? The local garden/bird of prey centre sells them. I was thinking of getting a group of 5.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Nah, Wigan is only a 30 min drive away. I take it Pier Aquatics is on Wigan Pier or am I way out?
> 
> Are they the same as Rasbora's? The local garden/bird of prey centre sells them. I was thinking of getting a group of 5.


You can find the exact location here.

There are several distinct genera of 'Rasboras', _Microrasboras_ are the smallest. The other generas in the family include _Bororas_, _Rasbora_ and _Trigonostigma_.

Several Rasbora species vary in size, however for a Fluval Edge, I would only consider _Microrasboras_ being suitable.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Cheers for that!

I'll have a nosey.


----------



## crisscross (Oct 26, 2010)

could you not rehome the fish rather than waiting for them to die off. the types of fish you have can live for quiet a long time espeacially in larger tanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

crisscross said:


> could you not rehome the fish rather than waiting for them to die off. the types of fish you have can live for quiet a long time espeacially in larger tanks


It would be better to for them to stay where they are if the tank is large enough, rather than for them to be passed onto someone who may not have the space to house a big tank.

While the goldfish would ideally need to be transferred to a pond once they've passed the 13cm/5" mark, it can take a while for fish to reach this size.


----------

